# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pērku mobilo 2 kanālu Oscilogrāfu ar ģeneratora funkciju.

## light-dh

Pērku mobilo 2 kanālu Oscilogrāfu ar ģeneratora funkciju. Pārsvarā būs domāts pastiprinātāja gala pakāpes pārbaudei.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Man personīgi nav, bet šo apsveru kā vienu no variantiem sev mobilam oscilim nākotnē. Ģenerators arī ir.
https://hackaday.com/2017/11/18/ds21...t-for-hacking/

----------


## light-dh

Es biju noskatījis šo, 
http://www.elechouse.com/elechouse/i...203_Manual.pdf

----------


## AleksandrsS

Kamēr meklē īsto variantu, varu piedāvāt  divstaru  oscillografu C1-55 darba kārtībā  par 50 Eur. To par var barot no 24V  ::  Galvenais - pēc tam jebkurā gadījumā varēsi nodod metallužņos par 35 Eur, pat neejošo.

----------


## kaspich

iz shiem te portablajiem ir kaads ar kaaaut kaadu kaut 1M points atminju? jeb visiem pa paaris K punktiem?

----------


## light-dh

Nu manā gadījumā, man vajag tiešām portatīvu kuru var iemest kabatā un vajadzības gadījumā lietot. Darbnīca tāpat pilna ar iekārtām. Plus galvenais mērķis - mērīt automašīnā pastiprinātāja gala pakāpes kropļojumus.

----------


## light-dh

Kaspar, a tagad paskaidro, ja ir laiks, ko nozīmē 1M points atmiņa? Domāta iekšējā atmiņa? Vai kaut kas cits.

----------


## kaspich

nee, taa nav ieksheejaa atminja. ieksheejaa - vnk kopeejaa [bildeem/noseivotajiem datiem n shit].

Memory lenght patiesiibaa ir *PATS SVARIIGAAKAIS* oscilja [ciparnieka] parametrs!
ideja:  tu straadaa ar samplerate 100Ms/s; memory lenght = 1M points, tas  noziimee - oscilis atminjaa iemetis 1/100 = 0.01 sekundi jeb 10ms.
tb, uz ekraana tev ietilpa, piemeeram, tikai kaadas paaris us, bet atminjaa ir 1000 reizes garaaks ''palags''. 

protams,  ja oscii izmanto kaa vnk bildiites raadiitaju, shim arii var nebuut  noziime, bet, ja nopietnaakiem gadiijumiem - taa atminja izsaka mega  daudz.

*tb, tu meeri, nospied STOP* [jebshu stop iestaajas zutomaatiski single shot gadiijumaa, logjiski]* un skrollee pa atminju, mekleejot ''vainiigo'' vietu/aktuaalo paramaetru, u.t.t. Nevis tupa blenz ekraanaa un ''skaties'' kaa analogajaa oscilii, bet - nofriizo un analizee.
Proporcija starp ''skatiishanos'' un analizeeshanu mainaas FUNDAMENTAALI. Liidz pat 1/100. Tb., tu vnk ANALIZEE saseivoto, nevis provee to glichu saskatiit/nokjert.*

*otrs svariigaakais* 
parametrs: WAVEFORMS/sec.
ideja - tu  straadaa ar 100Ms/s, uz ekraana redzi 2us. Realitaatee parasts  osciliitis nomera taas 2us, tad kaadus SIMTSTUUKSTOSHUS freimu izlaizh,  lai paraadiitu naakoshaas 2us. *Tb., iespeeja, ka aperiodiska signaala  gadiijumaa to ieraudziisi, ir: 1/100000.* 
krutajiem osciljiem ir,  piemeeram, 50000+ waveforms/s, kas noziimee - *praktiski VISU laiku tie  ienaakosho signaalu samplee un* [katru freimu]* atteelo*. Aperiodiska signaala gadiijumaa -  nenoveerteejama fiicha.


*treshaa fundamentaalaa lieta:*
dazhaadi razhotaaji to sauc dazhaadi, piem, Infi-vision.

ideja: pienjemsim, ka oscilis raada freimus, kur katraa 100.freimaa ir gljuks. Shii infi^*(^(%^& nodroshina to, ka attelotaa aignaala spilgtums ir proporcionaals taa ''biezhumam''. tb., nav tupa liinija ar fikseetu spilgtumu, bet veidojas ''analoga'' bilde, kas buutiski atvieglo kopeejaas ainas uztvershanu.
shii fiicha parasti iet komplektaa ar ieprieksheejo, jo - prastajiem ''osciljiem'' ar nekaadu w/s no shii nav jeegas..


piemeeram, iesaku uzmest skatu krutajam Kjiinas galam:
https://www.siglent.eu/oscilloscopes...00x-serie.html

fundamentaalas atskjiriibas:
140M pointu atminja! ok, ar taas izmantoshanu ir ipatniibas, bet - taa ir pieejama!
otra lieta - 140.000/500.000 waveforms sekundee.

shie  2 parametri ir MILJONS reizhu svarigaaki kaa, piemeram, samplerate [ja  vien nav mega MHz jaameera], ieejas liimenji, da kaut vertikaalaa  rezoluucija [8/10/12 biti].

te, piem., video par Agilent 6000 series un waveforms/s noziimi:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iicTfVutNmc

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, Siglentam ir jaunaa 1000.shaa seeerija [upgreidota]:
https://www.siglent.eu/sds1202x-e.html

par 400 naudaam var dabuut:

7/14M points atminju
100.000/400.000w/s

vnk iz&raazh VISUS taas klases osciljus. vienaa setaa. tb., ja kaadam jaapeerk oscilis, shajaa cenu grupaa - nav pat ar ko saliidzinaat!


p.s. tiem parastajiem rokas ''osciliishiem'':
atminja [ja nemaldos, krutaakajam vien bija noraadiita]: 4000 pointu. Tb., 1000...20.000 reizhu mazaaka kaa normaalam oscilim.
Tb., atminjaa iemesti 4 ekraani, piedevaam - tas noteikti buus ne jau pie max samplerate [jo atminja vnk nevelk taadu aatrumu].

waveforms vispaar netiek noraadiits. Tipiski buus kaadas 5..15 w/s, kas ir kaadas 10.000 reizes mazaak kaa parastam oscilim.
Ar tiem te mazajiem suudukiem var tikai ABSOLUUTAS pamatlietas skatiit. Tie NAV pilnveertiigi oscilji. 

Glichus/aperiodiskus signaalus vnk neredzeesiet.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu manā gadījumā, man vajag tiešām portatīvu kuru var iemest kabatā un vajadzības gadījumā lietot. Darbnīca tāpat pilna ar iekārtām. Plus galvenais mērķis - mērīt automašīnā pastiprinātāja gala pakāpes kropļojumus.


 piedoshanu - sho tikai tagad izlasiiju.
wtf?

cilveek, tu pats saprati, ko uzrakstiiji? gala pakaapes kropljojumus? waaat?
kaa tu tos meeriisi? ar oscili? es vnk HU*EJU. kak bi cilveeks PROFESIONAALI straadaa skanju jomaa, bet uzraksta ko taadu, ka top skaidrs - mok Oma likums jaiemaacaas? piedoshanu par skarbumu.

----------


## light-dh

Paga, gribi teikt ka ar oscili nevar redzēt kad sīnusam sāk griezt nost augšas. - Tāds ir mans mērķis - PRIMĀRAIS!!!! Parādīt klientiem un sev ka lampiņa uz pastūža nenozīmē kamēr tā nedeg viss ir ok. Parādīt ka ir pastūži kas jau lampiņai nedegot ārā dod sūdus... un tai degot sūdi ir pamatīgi!!! Kaspar tu runā pareizi es no šim lietām NIH*JA nezinu un ar oscili neesmu mērījis vēl nereizi. Es neapgalvoju ka strādāju profesionāli skaņu jomā!!!! Es daudz ko nezinu - un mācos visu laiku.... un piedod dažreiz izmantoju nepareizus terminus.
No visa tevis augstāk uzrakstītā saprotu ka ar lēto rokas instrumentu varēšu redzēt to kas man vajadzīgs - un tikai to nevar ņemt lai mērītu kaut ko nopietnu un mērījumus uzskatīt par patiesiem.
Mērījumus gribu veikt pēc sekojošās metodes:
Osciļa pieslēguma veids parādīts 12 minūtē.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7_B...47bVstJuUAEQ7_

----------


## light-dh

Tikuntā paldies par info!

----------


## kaspich

> Paga, gribi teikt ka ar oscili nevar redzēt kad sīnusam sāk griezt nost augšas. - Tāds ir mans mērķis - PRIMĀRAIS!!!! Parādīt klientiem un sev ka lampiņa uz pastūža nenozīmē kamēr tā nedeg viss ir ok. Parādīt ka ir pastūži kas jau lampiņai nedegot ārā dod sūdus... un tai degot sūdi ir pamatīgi!!! Kaspar tu runā pareizi es no šim lietām NIH*JA nezinu un ar oscili neesmu mērījis vēl nereizi. Es neapgalvoju ka strādāju profesionāli skaņu jomā!!!! Es daudz ko nezinu - un mācos visu laiku.... un piedod dažreiz izmantoju nepareizus terminus.
> No visa tevis augstāk uzrakstītā saprotu ka ar lēto rokas instrumentu varēšu redzēt to kas man vajadzīgs - un tikai to nevar ņemt lai mērītu kaut ko nopietnu un mērījumus uzskatīt par patiesiem.
> Mērījumus gribu veikt pēc sekojošās metodes:
> Osciļa pieslēguma veids parādīts 12 minūtē.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7_B...47bVstJuUAEQ7_


 ar analogo oscili normaali var redzeet 5% THD un uz augshu. 
shiem te ciparniekiem - 8bit vertikaalaa rezoluucija. Pienjemu, ka ne signed. Tb, 7 biti uz vienu pusi pie pilna raZmaha. Pilnu razmahu nedabuusi, tb, sameeriitais ''grauds'' buus 2%. Nedomaaju, ka tajos leetaa gala verkjos ir baigi smalkaa interpolaacija da aproksimaacija..

ne jau oscili tev vajag!

Tev vajag - skanjas karti + Smaart, REW, vai kaadu citu softu.
Palaid signaalu no ampa izejas [caur daliitaaju/oscilja probe 1:10 vai 1:100] un skaties spektru!
Tur/tad tu redzeesi ir 0.05%, i 0.5%, i 5%, i IMD, i augstfrekvences trauceejumus, i troksni.


p.s.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUrTYvt9Gl0

piemeers ar mikja SPL ref kalibreeshanu, bet ideja 1:1
tb, tu redzeesi pamattoni, redzeesi kropljus [virstonjus]. briidii, kad amps aizies klipos, redzeesi SHAUSMAS, kas gaazhaas aaraa. taas izskataas DAUDZ efektiivaak, redzas nesalidzinaami labaak ka meegjianat ar oscili saskatiit 5%+.

----------


## light-dh

Tas ir pie piemēram 3,5Kw pastiprinātāja izejām paralēli skaļrunim caur osciļa probi ielaist signālu skaņukartes ieejā? Zinu ka probēm ir dalītājs bet tur tak būs izejā liela voltāža izejā. nu savi 60volti būs.

----------


## kaspich

nu, tev jaaiemaacaas:
Oma likums un taa pielietoshana;
Lpad
simetriskas ieejas darbiiba.

Tad vareesi padot signaalu skanju kartes ieejaa.

----------


## light-dh

OK. Skaidrs.

----------

